# Looking for some good Onion recipes



## rjlynam (Jul 30, 2008)

We've got a ton of onions to use ! Not really, it just seems like it. 

Our family loves onions and I would be interested if anyone has any special "onion" recipes.

We just had an "onion cassarole" recipe where they are sauteed in butter and then baked in a sour cream sauce and topped with a crunchy topping. Umm !!

As you can see, nutritious is not the number one goal, taste is. 


Any good "onion" recipes out there ?


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's an old Vidalia onion casserole recipe, or at least concept. I can't remember the exact proportions:

Slice into thin rings and caramelize several large onions. (Saute onion in butter over medium heat until starting to become fragrant. Cover and reduce to very low heat. Cook about 10 minutes. Onions should be very soft. You probably want at least three cups of cooked onions.

Crush one sleeve or so of Ritz crackers.

Butter casserole dish. Layer onions, cracker crumbs and Parmesan cheese and repeat until you've used all your onions, ending with a top layer of the cheese on top. Heat in oven at 350 until heated thoroughly. Yummm!

I also make a spring ritual out of batter frying Vidalia onion rings.


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 30, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> Here's an old Vidalia onion casserole recipe, or at least concept. I can't remember the exact proportions:
> 
> Slice into thin rings and caramelize several large onions. (Saute onion in butter over medium heat until starting to become fragrant. Cover and reduce to very low heat. Cook about 10 minutes. Onions should be very soft. You probably want at least three cups of cooked onions.
> 
> ...



Sounds great!!


----------



## Seb (Jul 30, 2008)

Place a couple of pats of butter of top of a 'cleaned' onion. Wrap onion in alum. foil, cook it on the grill until translucent. 

Serve with a side of steak and baked potato.

Yum.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 30, 2008)

This is for when you're grilling.

Cut a cross shaped slit in the top of a peeled onion ALMOST all the way through. Then stuff the onion with a few pads of butter and brown sugar. Now wrap the onion in aluminum foil and stick it right down in the coals. Make one for each person. After it's cooked tender you unwrap and serve as a side dish. Wonderful with steak or kielbasa.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I knew Steve and I thought a lot alike but that was amazing. Way 2 go Steve. Did I say 'amazing'? I think I mean frightening.

You forgot the brown sugar. Yum.


----------



## Seb (Jul 30, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> You forgot the brown sugar.





Yes I did. When I finished that post I _thought_ something was missing.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 30, 2008)

I suppose cooking it on top of the grill would give you a bit more control of the cooking. Good idea Steve.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)

Finely chop a large-ish onion. Combine with 8 oz cream cheese and about a cup of finely shredded sharp cheddar cheese. It now has application as either a dip for other fresh veggies or (my favorite) spread it on your favorite deli meat (I suggest ham) and roll it up and enjoy. [It's not 100% onion, but it's still good.]


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 30, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Finely chop a large-ish onion. Combine with 8 oz cream cheese and about a cup of finely shredded sharp cheddar cheese. It now has application as either a dip for other fresh veggies or (my favorite) spread it on your favorite deli meat (I suggest ham) and roll it up and enjoy. [It's not 100% onion, but it's still good.]







That sounds good too.


Looks like we can start mitigating these onions !!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2008)

These homemade onion rings are a little fussy but worth the trouble. 
Preheat your oven to 400 degrees. Cut the onions, of course, into rings. For each onion, you'll need 1/2 c. flour, and then 1/2 c. buttermilk + 1 egg white mixed together. Dredge the rings in the flour, then dip in the buttermilk mixture, then dredge in the flour again. Saute or fry in a skillet with olive oil over medium-high heat, about 1 minute each side or til golden. Don't crowd them!
Next, place the onion rings on a foil-lined baking sheet coated with cooking spray. Bake them for 3 minutes; turn, and bake another 3 minutes. Remove from the oven and sprinkle with kosher salt, then serve.
For a beer-battered taste, to reduce the buttermilk to 1/4 c. per onion, subbing it with 1/4 c. light beer.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2008)

Fill a large dutch oven with loosly packed onion rings, with a generous amount of butter mixed with some olive oil on the bottom. Sweat over low/medium heat until reduced by 80% or more.

Cook for an other 10 min.

Add a cup (or so) of your Favorite red, i.e. the one you are drinking that night. 

Fill pot 3/4 (or so) with beef stock, or Bovril in a pinch.

bring to the boil & then simmer for 30 min.

At this point add a cup (or less) of heavy cream, then allow to finish for 5 min.

Ladle this into an oven proof bowl (single serving size), and cover with crutons, then cover with a slice of Provelone (or Mozza in a pinch), crack a generous amount of black pepper on top and broil until bubbling.


----------



## TimV (Jul 30, 2008)

Catch a fish. Clean the fish. Chop up an onion. Put it in the fish, and cover with aluminum foil, then cook it outside on wood coals. Then squeeze a bit of lemon on it.

In Paupa New Guinea, we also just stuck an onion in some coals. I'm serious. During a barbecue put some unpeeled onions into the hot ashes, then after a few minutes you can eat it like an apple.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 30, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> This is for when you're grilling.
> 
> Cut a cross shaped slit in the top of a peeled onion ALMOST all the way through. Then stuff the onion with a few pads of butter and brown sugar. Now wrap the onion in aluminum foil and stick it right down in the coals. Make one for each person. After it's cooked tender you unwrap and serve as a side dish. Wonderful with steak or kielbasa.




I read this earlier, and made a variation of it as a "garnish" for our steaks tonight.

I used 2 onions. Cut them in half and put them in aluminum foil. Instead of butter, I used extra virgin olive oli, drizzled liberally over the onion halves and added a bit of sea salt and fresh ground pepper. 

Top each drizzled onion half with 1 teaspoon of brown sugar and wrap individually in aluminum foil.

Cooked (steamed really) on the "high rack" of the grill while the rest of the meal was on the grill. 

When steak was done, place steak on plate, and unwrap foil and put onion and juices atop steak. Serve immediately!

YUM YUM!!!


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 30, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Fill a large dutch oven with loosly packed onion rings, with a generous amount of butter mixed with some olive oil on the bottom. Sweat over low/medium heat until reduced by 80% or more.
> 
> Cook for an other 10 min.
> 
> ...



Boy does this one sound good ! Thanks Kevin. BTW, does this recipe have one of them fancy names? Sounds like it should.


----------



## Grymir (Jul 31, 2008)

Get a cast iron skillet, put in 2 ribeye steaks and 1 sliced onion, salt, pepper, garlic, worchesihire sause and a little butter. Cook till your steak is done and voila' - Steak and Onion cassarole!!!!!!! Made to be enjoyed with your wife!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Fill a large dutch oven with loosly packed onion rings, with a generous amount of butter mixed with some olive oil on the bottom. Sweat over low/medium heat until reduced by 80% or more.
> ...



This is the version of French Onion Soup that I learned many years ago, I think it is a Jeff Smith ("the Frug") creation.


----------



## Laura (Jul 31, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Fill a large dutch oven with loosly packed onion rings, with a generous amount of butter mixed with some olive oil on the bottom. Sweat over low/medium heat until reduced by 80% or more.
> 
> Cook for an other 10 min.
> 
> ...



This sounds phenomenal. Wow. *copies and pastes*


----------

